# PSE&G Cool Customer Program



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

PSE&G, my NJ power suplier has a program where they install a cycling switch on your central AC unit that shuts the compressor by remote control during peak useage periods. The notice I received said there will be some discount but I have to call to find out how much. I can do that tomorrow. The program runs from June to Sept. and they indicate that holidays, weekdays after 10PM and weekends will not be affected. It seems that in the month of June they only activated the cycling switch once for a period of about 5 hours according to the PSE&G website. I doubt that the savings will be very much for customers who voluntarily subscribe. It is called the Cool Customer Program. Anyone have any thoughts or reservations about participating in this program?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

If you don't mind your house getting hot when they shut off your A/C. get it.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't like the idea of completely shutting down my AC during the hottest times of the day, then it will have to work much harder later on to get back down to a comfortable temperature. It might be better for PSE&G, but not me.

If it limited the temp like a good thermostat will do, then it might be beneficial. But to shut down your compressor completely for 5 hours during peak usage (the hottest part of the day) is lame, IMO.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

I had it at the lower level and never noticed it, so I got the more drastic program to save even more money, and they let us cook pretty bad one day so I cancelled it.

What's good for society [conserving energy] may not be good for each individual member of society. It is an unsolvable problem.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_trap


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> It is an unsolvable problem.


Sure it is, go nuclear!


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Proby said:


> nuclear!


Like they used to say in the SciFi movies, "There are some things man shouldn't tamper with."
I have my doubts whether the NRC is not a captive regulatory agency. And what were BP's regulators thinking about?

The problem is social, not technical.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Yoyizit said:


> The problem is social, not technical.


The problem is only social because they can't handle the capacity because they aren't willing to do what's necessary. 

If we had a limited amount of food we could call it a social problem and ask some people to eat less, or we could go out and make more food.


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks to all who responded. I called PSE&G today and found out that the savings are small as I expected. If you participate there is a $3.00 per month reduction in your electric bill for the months June through Sept. Should there be a need to shut off your compressor there is an additional savings of $1.00 per day that the compressor is shut off. According to the customer service rep I spoke to the AC compressor is shut off for 15 minutes and then turned on again for another 15 minutes so you still have air conditioning. I suppose that this forced on and off cycling might affect performance.
I decided to pass.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

When it near your design temp. And they do that. Your house will become hot.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

And very humid. Takes a LONG time to de-humidify air. 15 minutes won't cut it. Unit runs a lot harder/higher head pressure which will actually draw more electricity and cost you more. Lennox is coming out with some EXOTIC solar panel boost system and my salesguys have sold some XC17's and the solar is going ahead soon. Guess who gets to look after it? Me:yes:


----------



## TJ_in_IL (Aug 24, 2009)

Here in Illinois, my local power company, ComEd has a "smart meter" program, which allows participants to pay based on hourly demand prices, called Residential Real Time Pricing, based on actual market prices per KwH. I have been on the program for 3 months now, and have saved $75.00. Now that we are in the peak summer season, rates during the day are higher, so I "pre-cool" my house at night, when prices are lower, and the A/C is off during the day. I know... "Where's your point TJ??" They also offer an A/C cycling program on top of that. The 50% option Time: Weekdays (excluding holidays), 11 a.m. to 8 p.m. Unit cycles off: Maximum of 15 minutes every half hour (if needed). You receive: $5 credit/month per household, June 1 through September 30. The total credit will be $20. 100% option Time: Weekdays (excluding holidays), 11 a.m. to 8 p.m. Unit cycles off: Up to one continuous 3-hour period during any weekday (if needed). You receive: $10 credit/month per household, June 1 through September 30. The total credit will be $40. Since my A/C is off from 6AM until 11PM anyway, I signed up, and will be saving an additional $40.00. Sounds like ComEd is giving a better deal than PSE&G.

Forgot to mention-
For my A/C not being on for the whole day, I only see a 4-6 degree rise in temperature, and the outside temps have been reaching 90-92. I have my fan cycle for 5 minutes each hour to help eliminate "hot spots" in the house, which also helps.


----------



## veesubotee (Nov 22, 2008)

beenthere said:


> When it near your design temp. And they do that. Your house will become hot.


So far, we have had about 30 days at or above design in So. Jersey.



yuri said:


> And very humid. Takes a LONG time to de-humidify air. 15 minutes won't cut it. Unit runs a lot harder/higher head pressure which will actually draw more electricity and cost you more. Lennox is coming out with some EXOTIC solar panel boost system and my salesguys have sold some XC17's and the solar is going ahead soon. Guess who gets to look after it? Me:yes:


Yuri, you are da man.


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

veesubotee said:


> So far, we have had about 30 days at or above design in So. Jersey.


Yeah, I am really getting sick of this heat (and humidity).


----------



## paul_r (Sep 30, 2011)

I live in Northern NJ and am signing up for the PSE&G program. They claim that they only have a few "cycling events" per year.


2005:2, 2006:1, 2007:1, 2008:3, 2009:0, 2010:1

Not much of a downside as far as I can see.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

paul_r said:


> I live in Northern NJ and am signing up for the PSE&G program. They claim that they only have a few "cycling events" per year.
> 
> 
> 2005:2, 2006:1, 2007:1, 2008:3, 2009:0, 2010:1
> ...


Except those cycling events were on the hottest days of the year, when you need your A/C the most.


----------



## paul_r (Sep 30, 2011)

beenthere said:


> Except those cycling events were on the hottest days of the year, when you need your A/C the most.


They claim that it only lowers the temperature by 1 degree on average.

Anyway, the point is moot, I stayed home all day and they never came.


----------



## pcampbell (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you know if the thermostat they give you (Honeywell utilipro) provides Humidity and would that integrate with a humidfier like an aprilaire?

also,
how the hell does it receive the signal to cycle?

paul_r, that sounds like a pain in the butt.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

I don't know how many homes of people who had the "Incorruptible Meter" thur our utility and the the meter was by passed.


----------

